# 20 gallon invert. tank



## evanjames (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello everyone. I won't get another tank until probably Christmas time, but I was thinking of getting a 20 gallon tank and putting some invertebrates in it. 

Could I put some Nerita Snails, some Amano, red cherry shrimp, a freshwater clam or two, and possibly a fiddler crab? I would slope the substrate to have a little land for the crab. Would this work?

If so, how would it need to be decorated? Planted, I know, but would sand be best? And do they like driftwood? What plants would be best? 

Thanks.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I would personally go with either the crabs, or the Nerite Snails, Amano, and red cherry shrimp. IMO, the shrimp and snails would be easier to take care of and are better to start out with. Also I wouldn't want to risk the crabs eating the other inhabitants.

According to the type of lighting you have, there are many easy to grow plants out there. Hornwort, anacharis, and bacopa are easy plants to grow, and the first two will grow well in low light set-ups as well. Java moss is another great plant that shrimp love to hang out in.


----------



## evanjames (Mar 5, 2013)

Do crabs eat other inhabitants often?


----------

